# HTML Email Dringend



## Dennis-S. (18. Februar 2003)

Hallo LEute,

ich muss eine html Email erstellen hab aber keinen blassen schimmer wie ich das bewerkstelligen soll. WIr arbeiten mit Outlook 2000 kennt jemand ein gutes Tut oder kann mit irgendwie weiterhelfen bitte.

MfG


----------



## Christoph (18. Februar 2003)

Ich würde das ganze mit einer Scriptsprache lösen. Mit mailto: funzt es nie richtig gut.

PHP
->php.net
->php-resource.de
->dynamic-webpages.de

 + Google


----------



## Dennis-S. (18. Februar 2003)

*!?!?*

Ja also mein Chef will unbedingt die Emails mit Bildern und dergleichen verschicken ich brauch nur ne Möglichkeit diese zu erstellen. Also von Programmiern hab ich keine Ahnung (HTML schon).


----------



## Christoph (18. Februar 2003)

> Ja also mein Chef will unbedingt die Emails mit Bildern und dergleichen verschicken ich brauch nur ne Möglichkeit diese zu erstellen


HTML EDITOR?

verschicken kannst du sie doch mit jeden EMAIL Client

oder versteh ich dich da falsch?


----------



## Dennis-S. (18. Februar 2003)

*Jaa nee*

Also wir verschicken unsere Werbemails an unsere Kunden über JaMail und er will nun das Logo und den Rest dort eingebettet haben, kann ich das z.B. einfach mit nem Html Editor schreiben? Aber wie bette ich den Code dann in die Mail ein?


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (18. Februar 2003)

Probier mal follgende vorgehendsweise:

-> neue EMail
-> [Einfügen] -> [Datei] -> [als text einfügen]

geht zuminderst bei Outlook XP


----------



## Dennis-S. (20. Februar 2003)

*Geht immernoch net*

Also, es scheint als wenn man z.B. mit Dreamweaver eine normale html Seite erstellen kann. Dann ist unser Problem nur folgendes: Wir müssen versuchen, die html/css/gif Dateien zusammen mit der Email zu versenden. D.h. Die Email soll genauso aussehen wie die vorher erstellte html-Seite. Das Problem ist nur, das unser Mailproggie es nicht checkt, die Stylesheets und die Bilder mitsendet. ABer gerade das wollen wir erreichen.


----------



## Christoph (20. Februar 2003)

machs eben so

```
<link rel="stylesheet" href="http://www.blub.de/blub.css" type="text/css">
```

Dabei muss der User aber online sein


----------



## Dennis-S. (20. Februar 2003)

*Jaja*

Ja soweit bin ich auch, aber er darf auf keinen Fall Online sein, denn unsere Zielgruppe bzw. die meines Chefs lädt die Mails runter und geht offline, so isset


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (20. Februar 2003)

Hallo,

also die CSS sachen kannst du auch direkt in die Mail einbinden. Allerdings darfst du dann nicht die CSS Definitionen im Head bereich schreiben, sonder musst leider die ganzen Formatierung inline vornehmen.


```
<span style="color:red;"> bla bla bla </span>
```

wenn du die Formatierung im Head vornimmst, wird sie z.B. von Outlook nicht erkannt.

ciao


----------

